# Uber asks drivers to pay $115 for a shot at extra Halloween earnings



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

https://thenextweb.com/tech/2017/10/19/uber-asks-drivers-pay-115-shot-extra-halloween-earnings/

Promotion offering drivers a chance of increased 33% in pay in exchange for drivers PAYING $115 to Uber. The most ridiculous thing I have heard from Uber to date.

How about a 33% increase in pay with no strings attached?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The authors that write this crap are idiots. One clear danger that he doesn't even think of is ubers ability to determine which calls you get. You shouldn't have to pay to get a decent fare, shouldn't have to gamble on whether it's going to be a good week or not but there's not even any telling if its a fair game or not. What if they start giving you rides at bar close that are 20 minutes away? If you buy in then they don't need to give you a promo do they?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Guaranteed opting in will get you min fare with long pings. Gamblers never beat the house.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

njn said:


> Guaranteed opting in will get you min fare with long pings. Gamblers never beat the house.


Exactly. Just what lyft does


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Scammers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> https://thenextweb.com/tech/2017/10/19/uber-asks-drivers-pay-115-shot-extra-halloween-earnings/
> 
> Promotion offering drivers a chance of increased 33% in pay in exchange for drivers PAYING $115 to Uber. The most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of from Uber to date.
> 
> How about a 33% increase in pay with no strings attached?


Time to grab the PITCHFORKS & TORCHES !


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a sneak peak at next months 180 days of change feature that will be rolled out everywhere. Lol


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

When the subscription plans start? $5/month for access to the app. $10/month for 10% boost level. $20/month for 20% boost level.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know what to say... i really don't...



A 33% boost.. this is uber giving back their cut out of the per-mile/per minute charge.. just leaving fuber with the up front, the flat rate markup and the booking fee.. which to be honest... that's still a lot of the fare.


There it is... your trading the 25% off your trips for $115 a week.
75% X 1.33=99.75% *just so you can see the math.




This shocks the crap out of me...


Part of me wants to yell at the top of my lungs "What are you, STUPID!"

Another part of me sees how this could actually be an improvement. $375 isn't all that much... $1000 a week and this could really really pay off.


But if your week goes sideways your out a ton of money.



This is a genius move, whether it's evil genius or not is anyone's guess.


If i pay $115 a week for this deal, i'm not going to be doing Lyft at all... Ever...

And i'm going to be putting in substantial hours to make this work... I mean truly substantial hours...


The more fares you have, the more you make per fare..




In a good market this could really pay out

If you put in the hours that is...



In a crappy market, it could make a difference if your willing to work long hours.



What's really fascinating is that... it's something that could get drivers on the road more hours... that won't cost uber a dime...

That's something uber has never come up with before...


Say goodbye to boosts... say goodbye to bonuses... say goodbye to surges






That brings up another question. Is $115 too much?

Not in some markets...
Seattle comes to mind as a usual suspect...



However... it could over saturate a market... really really badly. Then your getting half as many fares and your out of luck.




Would I do it?

If the Orlando rates Weren't 71c a mile I might.

$1.00 per mile? probably would try it.
$1.25 per mile ? i'd do it in a heartbeat..




As crazy as it sounds... this could be great for full timers...



Finally someone with some common sense at uber.


Would i pay $115 a week?

I pay $66 a day, but it includes a car...


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Guys read the article it is an experiment with MIT only available in a few markets. Totally an opt-in one time deal situation. Since it is a partnership with MIT I don't see Uber gaming the system to give more rides to those who opted in. They will just let the system dole out the rides like they always do. Some may argue the system isn't fair but that's another thread. Personally at this point this means very little to me.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

In SF we have one driver so far that showed us this offer. It's not everyone cuz I don't have it, but I don't know how prevalent it is. It's only for Halloween week or weekend.



Strange Fruit said:


> In SF we have one driver so far that showed us this offer. It's not everyone cuz I don't have it, but I don't know how prevalent it is. It's only for Halloween week or weekend.


Never mind. They posted a screenshot frkm the article. I didn't read the article and assumed they were posting what _they_ received, as we often do.


Disgusted Driver said:


> The authors that write this crap are idiots. One clear danger that he doesn't even think of is ubers ability to determine which calls you get.


But u are an incredible non idiot. From the article:

"There's a vast information and power asymmetry between Uber and its drivers, and promoting certain pay schema *where Uber controls dispatch for the rides you will receive*, comparative promotions, and your eligibility to work makes this less of a straight forward employment auction, and more of a gamble."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> But u are an incredible non idiot. From the article:
> 
> "There's a vast information and power asymmetry between Uber and its drivers, and promoting certain pay schema *where Uber controls dispatch for the rides you will receive*, comparative promotions, and your eligibility to work makes this less of a straight forward employment auction, and more of a gamble."


oops, missed that! I get a little fired up when I see many of these articles because they typically only look at rider or B-school perspective and ignore or are blissfully ignorant of the shady practices that occur.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

So let's say you opt in. Now Uber does there little up front pricing and charges the pax even more. You get your 33% so you're happy. Oh and let's not forget there probably won't be any surges either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bribe


MoreTips said:


> It's a sneak peak at next months 180 days of change feature that will be rolled out everywhere. Lol


Bribe Uber to make money for uber ?

I say we rip corporate building apart by hand !

How much does an elevator weigh ?
Will a 2 ton truck haul it off without the cables?



Strange Fruit said:


> In SF we have one driver so far that showed us this offer. It's not everyone cuz I don't have it, but I don't know how prevalent it is. It's only for Halloween week or weekend.
> 
> Never mind. They posted a screenshot frkm the article. I didn't read the article and assumed they were posting what _they_ received, as we often do.
> 
> ...


They are seeking record on lawsuits.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Bribe
> 
> Bribe Uber to make money for uber ?
> 
> ...


That was a nearly haiku quality post.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I think this is a really terrible direction for uber to be going.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Let's see .. if you have a guaranteed +33% then by Uber logic they don' need to offer you a surge during this promo. They charge pax higher rates, you get 1.33x pay, and all is Uber in the world. Put on the rose colored glasses, drink the kool aid, and drive 'til your tires fall off.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

In a world were everything was fair and regulated this could be a winner for some people in certain markets. Since this is Uber and they control their secret algorithms that MIT will not have access too, this can only be like the other changes. 

This pay to play experiment might even work for drivers over Halloween but If it is expanded into a regular program watch out. With Uber controlling the game we already should know who the winner will be.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

keb said:


> I think this is a really terrible direction for uber to be going.


I think we should surround corporate with 100,000 DRIVERS !

Real close and personal.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

I haven't seen this bullshit promo on my app. But then again, I get bombarded with so much bullshit from this company that it's hard to see straight in general


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Better stay FAR away from the address at 555 Market St, San Francisco, CA 94104. With so many unpleasant, depressed, stressful, unsatisfied, despised, and ill-treated drivers, it is not smart to hang around in that vicinity area.

When Uber will file bankruptcy? It's just a matter of time. This pay-to-surge indicates they are burning out cash faster than we thought.

Another indicator is on the current negotiation for $10 Billions funding from SoftBank, the Japanese investor. If the $10 billions deal does not go through, Uber will be out of business in no time.

Uber claims they will go public in 18 months. Think the opposite way. They cried out, they will be out of business if they could not go public in 18 months.

Uber ends ants? Or, ants end Uber? Which ending will you prefer? Instead of being waiting for Uber's ending you, ants can end Uber simply by stop driving. Be your own boss to end Uber!


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Guys read the article it is an experiment with MIT only available in a few markets. Totally an opt-in one time deal situation. Since it is a partnership with MIT I don't see Uber gaming the system to give more rides to those who opted in. They will just let the system dole out the rides like they always do. Some may argue the system isn't fair but that's another thread. Personally at this point this means very little to me.


Then you're really naive. Uber always does this experimental crap before rolling it out to the rest of us. Last summer it was boost vs hourly guarantees. And it was quest vs no quest/with surge. It's just a mattee of time.... Get ready.

The main issue I have with this is Uber's ability to adjust algorithms to give some cars advantages over othee cara. Lower vs higher ratings, newbies vs long term drivers, full time vs part time drivers are just some of the algorithms they use to manipulate drivers. Is that taken into account when those drivers paid for the "opportunity" to possibly earn more?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They are probably hoping to do it in order to get more drivers out for Halloween. The thing is though I remember last Halloween and most people were saying it was really bad -- too many drivers.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Will anyone drive for Halloween, short trips, multiple stops, most likely more than four passengers, no car seat, no tip and low rating.

Better spend the time with your family.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Guys read the article it is an experiment with MIT only available in a few markets. Totally an opt-in one time deal situation. Since it is a partnership with MIT I don't see Uber gaming the system to give more rides to those who opted in. They will just let the system dole out the rides like they always do. Some may argue the system isn't fair but that's another thread. Personally at this point this means very little to me.


It's the principle that is disturbing. This isn't in my market but the fact it exists at all is further proof that Uber is a company which preys on ignorance to scam drivers.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

outface said:


> Will anyone drive for Halloween, short trips, multiple stops, most likely more than four passengers, no car seat, no tip and low rating.
> 
> Better spend the time with your family.


Maybe that's how it is in your market, but in NYC it's the second biggest money night of the year. After New Year's Eve of course.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BigBadDriver said:


> Maybe that's how it is in your market, but in NYC it's the second biggest money night of the year. After New Year's Eve of course.


Pfft.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> Maybe that's how it is in your market, but in NYC it's the second biggest money night of the year. After New Year's Eve of course.


What about 4 July????


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> What about 4 July????


Halloween and NYE are an all night party, often people roam from place to place.

July 4 is like a firework... buildup and quick release, then it's over.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

njn said:


> When the subscription plans start? $5/month for access to the app. $10/month for 10% boost level. $20/month for 20% boost level.


Hahaha and on top of that they'll still take there cut lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber = skim, scam, scum...and... flim, flam, flum.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

outface said:


> Will anyone drive for Halloween, short trips, multiple stops, most likely more than four passengers, no car seat, no tip and low rating.
> 
> Better spend the time with your family.


Wow that is some extreme negativity all rolled up into one sentence! Why wouldn't you drive on Halloween good money to be made all weekend.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Drive at your own risk. Be safe.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Wow that is some extreme negativity all rolled up into one sentence! Why wouldn't you drive on Halloween good money to be made all weekend.


It depends where you live. I usually drive days but last year I decided to drive a bit Halloween night. I made more on a normal day. There were too many drivers out. Also I was lucky I didn't get any problem passengers.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Why wouldn't you drive on Halloween good money to be made all weekend.


You meant Uber made good money, right?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

outface said:


> You meant Uber made good money, right?


Boy you really are a negative Nancy aren't you?!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Halloween is shit in the seattle market


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Uberdoggy said:


> Then you're really naive. Uber always does this experimental crap before rolling it out to the rest of us. Last summer it was boost vs hourly guarantees. And it was quest vs no quest/with surge. It's just a mattee of time.... Get ready.
> 
> The main issue I have with this is Uber's ability to adjust algorithms to give some cars advantages over othee cara. Lower vs higher ratings, newbies vs long term drivers, full time vs part time drivers are just some of the algorithms they use to manipulate drivers. Is that taken into account when those drivers paid for the "opportunity" to possibly earn more?


It's not an experiment it is a study with MIT. Have they done many studies with a college like MIT? I'm not naive I have been driving with Uber for awhile and understand the snakieness of their ways. I also know they are under the microscope big time now adays so they are probably being a bit less snakie. Now if ol' Trav were still around....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Boy you really are a negative Nancy aren't you?!


Desert Driver would agree.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Desert Driver would agree.


How many Torches & Pichforks can a Crison carry ?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> July 4 is like a firework... buildup and quick release, then it's over.


Sounds like prom night


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

With Halloween being on a Tuesday, all the big Halloween parties are gonna be on the weekend before. That's been the trend for the last 10+ years when it comes to festive holidays falling on early to mid-week. Just like every other scheme Uber's drawn up, this is also going to offer flat out zero in return with all the adults staying home on the actual night while the kids are out trick or treating.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> They are probably hoping to do it in order to get more drivers out for Halloween. The thing is though I remember last Halloween and most people were saying it was really bad -- too many drivers.


This halloween was the same...

I actually had a better night friday...

Butt...sonetimes it goes that way...

Rakos

PS. Of course tuesday IS actually the real halloween night...so still possible...butt...not likely...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I drive in a new market and was not offered the Uber Halloween Scam...but this weekend was great.

Friday night was busier than a normal Friday but Saturday Night, we had non stop surges popping up for about 7 hours all over the area. I took more surge rides between midnight and 4am than I have in the 4 months leading up to it.

I have read through this thread and didn't see any mention of the night before Thanksgiving. I'm not sure about your areas but that is a HUGE drinking night here in the 716. Again, I have to preface that our bars are open until 4AM and it is considered the biggest drinking night of the year here.

I'm setting my sights on $400 that night.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Uber drivers will pay $115 for a measly 1.3x boost because most Uber drivers live in their Mom's basement, are just out of prison, are ISIS refugees, can't pass a drug test, or are just plain stupid, IMO.

I'm so glad I quit Uber! Have fun, ship of fools, this is how they feel about you. You are dumb enough to fall for paying for boost, admit it!


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

PTUber said:


> It's not an experiment it is a study with MIT. Have they done many studies with a college like MIT? I'm not naive I have been driving with Uber for awhile and understand the snakieness of their ways. I also know they are under the microscope big time now adays so they are probably being a bit less snakie. Now if ol' Trav were still around....


A STUDY for MIT is the equivalent of an EXPERIMENT for Uber. Uber is all about experimentation.... Don't forget that, lest you want to continue falling for all their scams. How was your Halloween? Post a screen shot with explanation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

So did anyone do this test??!! I still haven't read about a driver who accepted the offer.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

goneubering said:


> So did anyone do this test??!! I still haven't read about a driver who accepted the offer.


So seriously, did any one get it???


----------

